# How do I transfer .cbr files to DVD, or even iPod?



## zeus10

I have a lot of comics downloaded on my computer, and would like to know how to transfer them to DVD to free up some room on my PC. Also I am looking at picking up an iPod touch, is it possible to transfer those files there as well, or will I need to download some sort of viewer, like Corel or Photoshop? I appreciate any feedback.


----------



## cohen

zeus10 said:


> I have a lot of comics downloaded on my computer, and would like to know how to transfer them to DVD to free up some room on my PC. Also I am looking at picking up an iPod touch, is it possible to transfer those files there as well, or will I need to download some sort of viewer, like Corel or Photoshop? I appreciate any feedback.



Save the files into JPEG files and then they can go onto the IPOD, but best to have those files backed up.

Why not get an external hard drive or an extra internal drive?


----------



## zeus10

cohen said:


> Save the files into JPEG files and then they can go onto the IPOD, but best to have those files backed up.
> 
> Why not get an external hard drive or an extra internal drive?


Thanks for the update. I'm still a noob here though, would you mind telling me how I convert it from .cbr to .jpeg. I don't see a save option for these files in winrar.  And I don't currently own an external HD right now. I'm hoping my next tech buy will be a Macbook or other apple product, with there Time Capsule router/external HD. Again thanks for the help cohen


----------

